# The Great Flood



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

Starting on friday, there is a predicted warm up, with about 12 day of temps above freezing and close to 50 some days. That's as far ahead as Accuweather goes. Get ready for rising water and fresh fish moving in. Be there as the water comes up and as it recedes. This could help us to get the timing right for the spring run, rather than a river full of ice in April. I even fish when Huroc Park is flooded and catch fish. you just need to know where look and, remember, dark colors and big spawn bags for dirty water. I'm sure there is gong to be a nightmare of ice floes for awhile.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

bring your wading staff if you plan on jumping in. i think with this expected warm up, we'll be looking at a few good days of river conditions/fishing. but then again, if it gets like they're saying, it won't take long for the river to get blown out. i'm ready though


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

What do you think the water level will get up to?
hahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

true, it'll only be a few day warm up, not the spring thaw


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll wait until the ice flows are gone. The warm weather will let me install the new X510c, spool up the new reels for the new rods. Then I'll be ready.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

i just got done spooling up and trying out my new rio t-14 sinking head with shooting line out back, first time i've ran the set up, but man , one good load up on the rod and i'm shooting it up stream 75-100ft the first couple times i tried it, i cant wait to be doing it in the water and not on the side street in which i live, lol


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

i cant wait..im gonna head on out and buy a new spinning real since the manistee owned my last one like 3 weeks ago  (dropped it in the freezing water now its poop)


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

NICE! but seriously though, been there, it sucks.



pipthefisher said:


> i cant wait..im gonna head on out and buy a new spinning real since the manistee owned my last one like 3 weeks ago  (dropped it in the freezing water now its poop)


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

Well they are predicitng rain on a couple days, with 48 degrees tomorrow and 50 on Tuesday. Along with the melting snow, I think it will be similar to the last warm up we had when Huroc Park flooded below the spillway, The fishing turned on when the water dropped enough again, as much as it turns on around here, which isn't all that great [IMO]. The rising water should break off a lot of ice, bringing it down river. My guess is that by the time the ice floes stop, the warm spell will be over, since it's frozen all the way through Willow Park. I think you are going to have to dodge floating ice if you want to fish this warm spell. It's hard to say for sure though, cause some of that ice is so thick it may not budge. Heck I don't know how high the water will get, but am pretty sure it will be high enough to bring more fish up. Whenever the warmer rain water and runoff water infuse with the cold river water, the fish get active. They will leave the deep holes they have been stuck in, because they stay cold longer. and move into the shallow warmer water. Now, someone tell me if I am giving too much infromation here please. I got a pm from someone telling me to watch what I say on here [TMI]. My info may be all wrong anyway. It's all just speculation and educated guess work. I belonged to Florida Sportsman's Forum for years and these are just the kind of general things we discussed all the time I.E. Water and weather conditions that turn fish on, types of lures and baits that work well, etc. I wouldn't tell anyone where I catch my fish or show a pictures of myself and a fish with a landmark in the background. I haven't yet. I've caught a couple in the last week too., but I ain't sayin' where. Back in early January, there were a lot of posts about water conditions not being right and don't bother, etc. I and a few others were catching fish on a regular basis at that time but I didn't join and post it. Some of you guys have a pretty long drive, just to see if there is fishable water or not, so as fellow members we should try to keep each other informed on water conditons at least. Right? I don't see anything wrong with discussing baits either, since we do it all the time streamside. I don't see anyone pulling their coat over their heads and going behind a tree while they retie.


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

looks like good Steelheading Weather all the way to the 21st now. Early spring? That won't leave much of February for another deep freeze. This is Michigan though. we could have a deep freeze in March [hope not]. I spent a little time at Labo Park yesterday, but no luck. I was only there for about an hour before the pain caused me to quit. Trudging around in 2 feet of snow wth my feet slipping every other step just doesn't work for me. Someday's it sucks to be disabled. I stopped at the spillway first though and the water was a low as I've ever seen it and gin clear. You could see bottom everywhere. It's going to take a lot to flood the park, at these levels. Good luck in the next couple weeks guys. I really expect some good fish stories.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Someday's it sucks to be disabled


I dont know about you but I think it sucks everyday


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

stinger63 said:


> I dont know about you but I think it sucks everyday


 
You're right. I stand corrected sir.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

"I got a pm from someone telling me to watch what I say on here"

You have every right to post what you want. Dont let anyone bully you into thinkin you have to watch what you post. If its not a moderator telling you to watch what your saying, than disregard it. Too many nobodys on this site try to act like sheriffs. I think you do a fine job on your posts.


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

Sharpen those hooks. Here we go. Fish were being caught in a few places yesterday. A lot of Carp being snagged too. Oh yeah, thanks Clinch. I thought I was doing fine too, which was just what I told him. It looks like the guy that sent me the pm has since been banned. Need I say more?


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

A crappy pm from someone who got banned?
I wonder who that could've been...
God's gift to the sport of fishing, perhaps?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> I got a pm from someone telling me to watch what I say on here


If it ever happens again just put them on the iggy.No need to be bullyed around by anyone on here.


----------

